# اكتشفى معنى حركاتك وتعابير وجهك اثناء الحديث



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

الكلام ليس الوسيلة الوحيدة التى نعبر بها عن أنفسنا، فهناك ما يعرف بلغة الجسد ، فكثيراً ما نتحرك ونعبر عما نقول بحركات وإيماءات معينة أثناء الحديث مع الآخرين، وكثيرون يأتون بحركات لا إرادية قد تكون لافتة وقد لا نلاحظها بوضوح، فأيا كانت تلك الحركات والتعبيرات سواء بالوجه أو اليدين أو حتى بالجسم كله في طريقة الجلوس أو المشي.

وتعد لغة الجسد علم قائم وتحليلها فن وخبرة ينبئان عن شخصيتك ومكنون نفسك، يدين اثناء الحديث وهما الأكثر شيوعا بين الناس.

حينما تتصل بالآخرين فإنك تتصرف بطريقتين للتعبير، هما الكلام والحركة، فمن الصعب أن يظل جسدك أو جسد مخاطبك ساكنا.

ويكشف إليك بعض المتخصصين المعنى العميق والتفسيرات لكل هذه الحركات الصغيرة اليومية.

1 ـ الشخص الذي يطفئ سيجارته وهو يرفع مطفأة السجائر باليد الأخرى.
ويعنى ذلك أنه يتضايق بسرعة حينما يوظف في مؤسسة تتجاوز مستوى جدارته بوجه عام، ومن هنا ربما تأتي الحاجة إلى قيادة الهدف نحو القذيفة وليس العكس.

2 ـ الشخص الذي يلف إبهامه وأصابعه متشابكة على بطنه.
والتفسير لهذه الحركة حيث تظهر تفننا رائعا في القسوة، مثل هذا النوع من السلوك يمثل جرعة حقيقية يومية.

3 ـ الشخص الذي يحرك عينيه من دون أن يقفل الجفنين حينما يوضح فكرته وهو يبتسم مثل مهرج حزين.
والمعنى لهذا أنه يجلب النحس إلى كل معاونيه، وكل هذا لأنه يداعب الإنهيار العصبي على الدوام، أنه يفقد صبره لكنه لا ينهار أبداً أمام مشهد.

4 ـ الشخص الذي غالبا ما يضع يده اليسرى على عنقه.
التفسير لذلك أن هذا الشخص يكون حساسا ويجب التعامل معه بحساسية.

5 ـ الشخص الذي يشبك ذراعيه على صدره.
يفسر بإنه من الصعب أن تكون مضغوطا عصبيا مثله، ومن ثم فذلك الوقت ليس مناسبا أن تزعجه بمشاكلك، بينما هو يفكر في أشياء آخرى تشغله.

6 ـ الشخص الذي يتحدث وهو يدير لك ظهره.
يفسر ذلك بإن هذه علامة تدل على الاحتقار، وهذا الموقف يسبب لك إحراجاً لو أنه لم يوجه إليك كلمة اعتذار.

7 ـ الشخص الذي يمرر لسانه على شفتيه في أغلب الأحيان.
ويعنى بهذه الحركة أن تجعله أوهامه طامعاً في النجاح، وليس من المفيد الاعتماد عليه، أنه يرفع شعار كل واحد من أجل نفسه.

8 ـ الشخص الذي يشبك أصابعه خلف رقبته.
يعتقد أنه أعلى مقاما ومتفوقا، لا تحاول أن تنقذه من ذلك.يفسر بإنه قادر على أن يظهر ذكاءه الفريد من نوعه من وجهة نظره، وهو غير قادر على مواجهة الواقع، ويفضل أن يهرب إلى الأحلام.

9 ـ الشخص الذي يغمض جفنيه كثيرا ويغمض عينيه.
التفسير لذلك حيث أنتظر رفضا صريحا وقل لنفسك انك تخلصت من خطر داهم، لأن طبيعة شخصيته المؤدية من الصعب السيطرة عليها.

10 ـ الشخص الذي يعضعض ذراعي نظارته طوال الوقت.
التفسير أن هذا الشخص يهوى أن يكون غريبا، أنه شغوف بالسمو الروحي من دون مخاطر المذاهب الباطنية، أحط نفسك بالسر الخفي وستحصل على مؤيد متحمس.

11 ـ الشخص الذي يضع ذراعيه على مساند المقعد كأنه يبسط جناحيه.
التفسير أنه ينبهك إلى قوة إرادته في الوصول إلى النجاح، أنه يعرف ما يريد تماما حتى أنه يترك نفسه ينجذب إلى اقتراحاتك، لكنك لن يمكنك أن تقيم معه علاقة كاملة، إلا حينما يقرر الانسجام معك.

12 ـ الشخص الذي يوجه نفسه بانتظام نحو خصلة الشعر التي تسقط على عينيه.
التفسير: أنه يجذبك بمبالغته الشفوية، متعب لكنه سلطان الحماسة المعدية.. انتبه إلى الأوهام.

13 ـ الشخص الذي يقرص أنفه بين الابهام والسبابة.
التفسير: تظهر هذه الحركة النموذجية انك موجود مع شخص شكاك بدرجة كبيرة، انه يعلن عن شكه وكأنه شرف كبير وينبغي عليه ان يحصل على اجماع الآراء في أي شيء، وحتى يتأكد من ذلك فانه يتشاجر مع كل الناس. ان هذه الحركة هي التي تكشف الكذب في أغلب الأحيان.

14 ـ الشخص الذي يهوى الضغط على فكيه.
التفسير: سوء النية والغيرة والعدوانية والتشنيع. استعد لأن تكون أثيرا لديه، وانتبه انه محصن تماما ضد الدعابة.

وفى النهاية يؤكد لنا المتخصصيين أن تأخذ فى أعتبارك أن كل حركاتك وتعبيراتك الجسدية لها تفسيرات ومعانى مثلها مثل لغة الكلام . 


http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=46060​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمه 

والموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل 
ثانكس النهيسى​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمه
> 
> والموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...


*


شكرا جدا جدا


للمرور الرائع



الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ثانكس النهيسى​*


*


شكرا جدا جدا


للمرور الرائع



الرب معاكم



​*


----------



## نونوس14 (13 يناير 2010)

*بجد موضوع رائع*
*حضرتك كده ساعدتنا كتير ان احنا نفهم الشخص اللى قدامنا*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى لحضرتك كتير يا نيهيسى على الموضوع الحلو
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*أخي الحبيب النهيسي*
*هذه التحاليل الشخصية جامدة قوى ... وعلي فكرة أكتشفت وأنا بقرئها أني أمارس رقم .... أسف مش ها أذكر الرقم*


----------



## وليد عبدالعزيز (13 يناير 2010)

فنااااااااااااااااان والله


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا من الناس اللي بتحب التفسيرات النفسيه
ياريت تجبيب حاجات تاني
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *بجد موضوع رائع*
> *حضرتك كده ساعدتنا كتير ان احنا نفهم الشخص اللى قدامنا*
> *ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرسى لحضرتك كتير يا نيهيسى على الموضوع الحلو
> ربنا يعوضك​*


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي الحبيب النهيسي*
> *هذه التحاليل الشخصية جامدة قوى ... وعلي فكرة أكتشفت وأنا بقرئها أني أمارس رقم .... أسف مش ها أذكر الرقم*


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

وليد عبدالعزيز قال:


> فنااااااااااااااااان والله


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع جدا

والكريم​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا من الناس اللي بتحب التفسيرات النفسيه
> ياريت تجبيب حاجات تاني
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


*منتهى الشكر للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## monmooon (13 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## tenaaaa (13 يناير 2010)

ثانكس علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى اوى
> ربنا يباركك ​*


*مرور كريم جدا جدا


الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> ثانكس علي الموضوع الجميل


*مرور كريم جدا جدا


الرب يبارككم

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد
شكرا لكـــ​


----------

